
Analyzing Hunger (ends 03/26): perception and empathy - trainiac
http://monkspie.com/hungersurvey?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=hackernewspost
======
trainiac
Hunger is the world's greatest problem even today. Help us in our analysis by
answering a few questions and we will FEED ONE PERSON for every completed
response. Survey closes Sunday, 03/26

